# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  Z3X BOX Samsung 2g tool 3.5.0029 massive update

## mohamed73

*Samsung 2g tool 3.5.0029 Again massive update  
- Added support for GT-E1050 (flashing, unlock ,read codes, repair IMEI)
- Added support for GT-E1080W (flashing, unlock ,read codes, repair IMEI)
- Added support for GT-E1180 (flashing, unlock ,read codes, repair IMEI)
- Added support for GT-E1190 (flashing, unlock ,read codes, repair IMEI)
- Added support for GT-E1195 (flashing, unlock ,read codes, repair IMEI)
- Added support for GT-E1230 (flashing, unlock ,read codes, repair IMEI) 
- Added repair OTP function for next models: GT-S3550, GT-C3200, GT-C3011, GT-E2530, GT-S3310I, GT-E2330, GT-E2230, GT-E2232, GT-E2152I 
- Added safe read code operation for next models:  GT-S3550,  GT-C3200, GT-C3011,GT-E2530, GT-S3310I, GT-E2330, GT-E2230, GT-E2232,  GT-E2152I, GT-B3310I, GT-E2652, GT-E2652W, GT-S3350, GT-S3353, GT-C3530 
Fixed unlock GT-E2330* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

